# Handicap Ramp Question



## VillageInspector (Jun 6, 2019)

Would you accept this configuration? I know they need to install a second handrail along the length of the ramp but my question is shouldn't there be a gate of some sort across the top of the step to avoid a visually impaired person using this ramp and being exposed to the drop?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes, handrails are required on both sides.  And No. The curb or rail requirements for ramps do not go beyond the ramp landing.   

A couple of questions:

1) Where are the 12" extensions at bottom of the ramp handrail?
2) Where are the stair handrails (and extensions)?


----------



## JPohling (Jun 6, 2019)

No,  The step and required VI striping is the feature that would allow a visually impaired person to detect the level change.  That is what they use their canes for.
The slope looks pretty low and may not even be a ramp, less than 5% would be a sloped walk and would not require a second handrail, It would not even require the one that is there.
If a ramp you would need a wheel guard as well on both sides.  And the detectable warnings should cover the entire flat surface of that style of ramp.


----------



## VillageInspector (Jun 6, 2019)

Inspector Gift said:


> Yes, handrails are required on both sides.  And No. The curb or rail requirements for ramps do not go beyond the ramp landing.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...



Despite the owners opinion this is not finished yet. I agree and have made him aware of the defects you have pointed out. My primary concern is preventing anyone from thinking this is a handicap egress and making the left towards the step. I can find where ANSI and Chap 11 of the 15 IBC calls for continuous handrail but no protection such as a gate to the step. I know I've seen that sort of configuration I just can't find any requirements for such configuration.


----------



## VillageInspector (Jun 6, 2019)

JPohling said:


> No,  The step and required VI striping is the feature that would allow a visually impaired person to detect the level change.  That is what they use their canes for.
> The slope looks pretty low and may not even be a ramp, less than 5% would be a sloped walk and would not require a second handrail, It would not even require the one that is there.
> If a ramp you would need a wheel guard as well on both sides.  And the detectable warnings should cover the entire flat surface of that style of ramp.



You make a valid point regarding height. sometimes I develop tunnel vision. thank you


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 6, 2019)

Is the step part of the means of egress (looks like the ramp will get you to a public way) or a required accessible route (is there accessible parking or something else that is required to be accessible behind the building)? Is that a trash bin back behind the fence which would need an accessible route to it?

2015 IBC 1003.5 Elevation change. Where changes in elevation of less
than 12 inches (305 mm) exist in the means of egress, sloped
surfaces shall be used. Where the slope is greater than one
unit vertical in 20 units horizontal (5-percent slope), ramps
complying with Section 1012 shall be used. Where the difference
in elevation is 6 inches (152 mm) or less, the ramp shall
be equipped with either handrails or floor finish materials
that contrast with adjacent floor finish materials.
Exceptions:
1. A single step with a maximum riser height of 7
inches (178 mm) is permitted for buildings with
occupancies in Groups F, H, R-2, R-3, S and U at
exterior doors not required to be accessible by
Chapter 11.
2. A stair with a single riser or with two risers and a
tread is permitted at locations not required to be
accessible by Chapter 11 where the risers and treads
comply with Section 1011.5, the minimum depth of
the tread is 13 inches (330 mm) and not less than
one handrail complying with Section 1014 is provided
within 30 inches (762 mm) of the centerline of
the normal path of egress travel on the stair.
3. A step is permitted in aisles serving seating that has
a difference in elevation less than 12 inches (305
mm) at locations not required to be accessible by
Chapter 11, provided that the risers and treads comply
with Section 1029.13 and the aisle is provided
with a handrail complying with Section 1029.15.
Throughout a story in a Group I-2 occupancy, any change
in elevation in portions of the means of egress that serve nonambulatory
persons shall be by means of a ramp or sloped
walkway.


1104.5 Location. Accessible routes shall coincide with or be
located in the same area as a general circulation path. Where
the circulation path is interior, the accessible route shall also
be interior. Where only one accessible route is provided, the
accessible route shall not pass through kitchens, storage
rooms, restrooms, closets or similar spaces.
Exceptions:
1. Accessible routes from parking garages contained
within and serving Type B units are not required to
be interior.
2. A single accessible route is permitted to pass
through a kitchen or storage room in an Accessible
unit, Type A unit or Type B unit.


----------



## steveray (Jun 7, 2019)

There are no different guard requirements for the visually impaired as anyone else.....Otherwise you could never have a ramp/ stair shared landing....


----------



## VillageInspector (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you everyone. Sometime I miss the obvious.


----------

